# Pakistan Guided-Missile Frigate to Arrive at Russian Black Sea Port Next Tuesday



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/201612021048098128-pakistan-navy-frigate/
16:44 02.12.2016






Pakistani Navy frigate Alamgir will arrive at the Russian port city of Novorossiysk in the Black Sea next week with official visit, according to official statement of the Pakistani Embassy. 

MOSCOW (Sputnik) — Pakistan’s guided-missile frigate Alamgir will be moored in the Russian port city of Novorossiysk in the Black Sea next week while on an official visit, the Pakistani Embassy said Friday. 

"On December 6-9, 2016 the Pakistani Navy frigate Alamgir under the command of Capt. Imtiaz Ali will arrive in Novorossiysk with a state visit," an Embassy spokesman told reporters.

Rear Admiral Muhammad Fayyaz Gilani and Pakistani ambassador to Russia Qazi Khalilullah will attend a press conference that will be held during the port call. 

The PNS Alamgir was purchased from the United States after its decommissioning 2010. It was refurbished and entered service in Pakistan the following year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

I wonder if any Turkish member can take snaps when it passes through the straits of Bosphorus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gen Raheel

*why ?*


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Must be transporting new helicopters


----------



## Gen Raheel

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Must be transporting new helicopters




Really ???


----------



## Basel

Hindustani78 said:


> https://sputniknews.com/military/201612021048098128-pakistan-navy-frigate/
> 16:44 02.12.2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani Navy frigate Alamgir will arrive at the Russian port city of Novorossiysk in the Black Sea next week with official visit, according to official statement of the Pakistani Embassy.
> 
> MOSCOW (Sputnik) — Pakistan’s guided-missile frigate Alamgir will be moored in the Russian port city of Novorossiysk in the Black Sea next week while on an official visit, the Pakistani Embassy said Friday.
> 
> "On December 6-9, 2016 the Pakistani Navy frigate Alamgir under the command of Capt. Imtiaz Ali will arrive in Novorossiysk with a state visit," an Embassy spokesman told reporters.
> 
> Rear Admiral Muhammad Fayyaz Gilani and Pakistani ambassador to Russia Qazi Khalilullah will attend a press conference that will be held during the port call.
> 
> The PNS Alamgir was purchased from the United States after its decommissioning 2010. It was refurbished and entered service in Pakistan the following year.



Interesting, PN sent US made ship to Russia which is not fully equipped and used for training.

It is equipped with Harpoon block-2 if I m not wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JPMM



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Hindustani78 said:


> https://sputniknews.com/military/201612021048098128-pakistan-navy-frigate/
> 16:44 02.12.2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani Navy frigate Alamgir will arrive at the Russian port city of Novorossiysk in the Black Sea next week with official visit, according to official statement of the Pakistani Embassy.
> 
> MOSCOW (Sputnik) — Pakistan’s guided-missile frigate Alamgir will be moored in the Russian port city of Novorossiysk in the Black Sea next week while on an official visit, the Pakistani Embassy said Friday.
> 
> "On December 6-9, 2016 the Pakistani Navy frigate Alamgir under the command of Capt. Imtiaz Ali will arrive in Novorossiysk with a state visit," an Embassy spokesman told reporters.
> 
> Rear Admiral Muhammad Fayyaz Gilani and Pakistani ambassador to Russia Qazi Khalilullah will attend a press conference that will be held during the port call.
> 
> The PNS Alamgir was purchased from the United States after its decommissioning 2010. It was refurbished and entered service in Pakistan the following year.





TOO Much isolation..........


----------



## somebozo

This is major development in ties when Pakistani ship are docking on Russian ports..probably the first time ever in history..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TMA

Alhamdullilah!


----------



## Hindustani78

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Must be transporting new helicopters



According to Itar Tass

http://tass.com/russia/750841
Novorossiysk is a crucial hub for transiting military cargoes


----------



## Inception-06

Basel said:


> Interesting, PN sent US made ship to Russia which is not fully equipped and used for training.
> 
> It is equipped with Harpoon block-2 if I m not wrong.



And normally equipped with the Z-9 Helicopter !


----------



## saurav jha

Nice ship. looks very deadly and advance.


----------



## Hindustani78

Russia's special envoy on Afghanistan , Downplaying Russia's military exercise with Pakistan two months ago, Zamir Kabulov, who overseas Russia's engagement in Afghanistan, referred to India's increasing cooperation with the US.

India has close cooperation with the US, does Moscow complain? Then why complain about much lower level of cooperation with Pakistan, he asked when referred to Russia-Pakistan military exercise.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well it could be manything

MI-35 Choppers
Mi-19 Choppers
Weapons (Radars)
S-300 sale



Classified transfer of Tech


----------



## Neptune

It seems that Harpoon launchers are in front of the bridge, I wonder why..


----------



## Hindustani78

*Interfax news

December 05, 2016*
18:44
Russian and Pakistani navies plan joint exercise


----------



## Tank131

Neptune said:


> It seems that Harpoon launchers are in front of the bridge, I wonder why..



Space... Without the arm for the mk13 launcher, the OHP has no way of firing AShM or SAMs. It could get a mk41 or sylver vls launcher in front of the mk13 but thatwouls likely only support SAMs. AShM either need the mk13 to be operational, or boxes/encapsulated launchers...hence PN placed those on Alamghir and only space suitable is in front of the bridge.

As to why its in Russia, when you hear hoof beats think horses... Not zebras. Most common reasons for visits are good will missions or exercises. There would be no reason to send Mi35 via a military ship of this type... And only 2 would fit. Those are sent on freighters or airlifted by strategic lift aircraft. Same goes with other weapons like SAMs of which there is no known sale. 

Only major intersting thing is that PN sent an American vessel and that these exercises were unannounced ahead of time.


----------



## T-55

"Alamgir" arrived in Novorossiysk


----------

